# Eigenes ebuild erstellen

## Tinitus

Hallo Forum,

mal wieder eine Frage:

ich möchte gerne ein eigenes ebuild erstellen....klappt auch soweit

nur 

wenn man das Programm normal mit configure make make install installiert kann man bei make verschiedene Kompileroptionen mit angeben

also z.B. make -schön=5 -groß=2

wie passe ich so etwas ins ebuild ein?

es könnte auch fest vorgegeben sein, d.h. es muß nicht als USE Flags verfügbar sein.....

Sitze jetzt schon seit 2 Stunden und finde den Wald vor lauter Bäumen mal wieder nicht..

G. R.

----------

## steveb

Durch Parameter bei ./configure oder bei econf. Poste doch mal dein EBuild, so können wir Dir sicher leichter helfen.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Tinitus

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Durch Parameter bei ./configure oder bei econf. Poste doch mal dein EBuild, so können wir Dir sicher leichter helfen.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Steve

 

Also hier mal die Miniausführung ohne Kommentare

```

DESCRIPTION="Mein Programm"

HOMEPAGE="http://noch keine Domain"

SRC_URI="http://localhost/meinProgramm-${PV}.tar.gz"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

```

G. Roland

----------

## Earthwings

Versuch es mal in der Art:

```
 

DESCRIPTION="Mein Programm" 

HOMEPAGE="http://noch keine Domain" 

SRC_URI="http://localhost/meinProgramm-${PV}.tar.gz" 

 

KEYWORDS="~x86" 

SLOT="0" 

LICENSE="GPL-2"

src_compile() {

        econf  -schön=5 || die "econf failed"

        emake -groß=2 || die "emake failed"

}
```

----------

